# An assortment of Moebius Sci-Fi kits...



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I just paid a visit to on of my local hobby shops getting some supplies for my J2 build. I casually scoped the shelves looking for a MkII Viper kit - I saw the J2, Flying Sub (almost grabbed that one, but I'm trying to be good), Seaview (large and small), but no Viper. 

When I walked around to the other side of the shelving, on the top shelf, there were these really *small *versions of the Flying Sub and the B9 Robot. The boxes were so diminutive, I just had to pick them up. It's almost as though someone had partially miniaturized the original kits along with the boxes. Prices were good and I was tempted, but I was just there for supplies....only supplies!

It was nice to see a variety of Moebius kits on the shelf all at one time.

Bryan


----------



## MickeyD (Oct 24, 2008)

Good prices? You should be here in Australia. Small robot kit from $26 - $28. Small Flying small $36. Mummy $70. Gigantic Frankenstein $219. And the prices go on. I have not seen the J2 here yet, but I'll bet that the price will be high. Glad I got mine direct from the US.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

MickeyD said:


> Good prices? You should be here in Australia. Small robot kit from $26 - $28. Small Flying small $36. Mummy $70. Gigantic Frankenstein $219. And the prices go on. I have not seen the J2 here yet, but I'll bet that the price will be high. Glad I got mine direct from the US.


At one LHS the monster scenes were in the $50 range, The big Seaview was on the shelf for $250 and I noticed that another large kit from a rebooted company was going for $260 so It not a big stretch of the imagination what a J2 will be tagged!!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I figure the Aussie retail around $220. Needless to say there's no point in stocking it locally...


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Gemini1999 said:


> When I walked around to the other side of the shelving, on the top shelf, there were these really *small *versions of the Flying Sub and the B9 Robot. The boxes were so diminutive, I just had to pick them up. It's almost as though someone had partially miniaturized the original kits along with the boxes.


The small Flying Sub, Minisub, and Diving Bell are also included in the large _Seaview_ kit. Moebius issued them in a separate kit for those who don't want to get the big Seaview kit for one reason or another.


----------



## BruceDownunder (Aug 25, 2008)

OzyMandias said:


> I figure the Aussie retail around $220. Needless to say there's no point in stocking it locally...


Minotaur in Melbourne stock/stocked/will be stocking it - yours for a very reasonable $184.95!*
*'Reasonable' applies only to the clinically insane.
Rule of thumb with Minotaur pricing is generally imagine what a decent price to pay would be, then double it and add ten percent.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Trekkriffic said:


> The small Flying Sub, Minisub, and Diving Bell are also included in the large _Seaview_ kit. Moebius issued them in a separate kit for those who don't want to get the big Seaview kit for one reason or another.


And the little _LIS_ Robot is the same one that's included in the Chariot kit.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Trekkriffic said:


> The small Flying Sub, Minisub, and Diving Bell are also included in the large _Seaview_ kit. Moebius issued them in a separate kit for those who don't want to get the big Seaview kit for one reason or another.


That's good to know. I briefly paused on that kit, mostly because I don't plan on buying the Seaview for some time (I just don't have the room). I thought that they would make good desktop displays until then. Pricing was good - the mini Flying Sub kit was under 20.00, as well as the mini Robot. It's good to hear about the Robot being in the Chariot kit, because I've already got that one. The Robot kit was also under 20.00 also.

Pricing in general at the local Hobbytown USA in Rocklin on Moebius kits was pretty good. I did look at the large Flying Sub, which was listed at 65.00 - I'd seen it at another local hobby shop Riverside Hobbies in Sacramento) for 75.00.

Like I said, not really shopping for models. If there had been a Moonbus or Mk II Viper, I probably would have picked them up.

Bryan


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

The Minotaur price is actually quite reasonable compared to the MSRP that the Jupiter should carry. That is assuming they are buying from the Australian Moebius Wholesaler...


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I remember seeing the large Flying Sub kit at a Sydney retailer for $167. The Minotaur price would have been a little cheaper, even after shipping in Oz.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Wow, I don't know how you guys do it! I'd be hard pressed to spend that much on a kit when I knew what the original retail was. I know that it's a bit of work and expense for them to bring them in, it adds up quick.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Unfortunately, profitable model kit retail in Australia is almost an impossibility with the current economic climate and the specials made available by US online sellers. I still have some early Moebius kits that I will end up most likely selling at a loss, and most that I have sold up to now have been at near cost.
It's great for the customers, not so good for sellers.


----------

